Ask HN: What back end scenarios you find yourself implementing again and again? - mlejva
======
mlejva
OP here. Just to put more context here. My friend and I have been working on a
drag-and-drop backend builder tool on top of cloud platforms -
[https://codelines.dev](https://codelines.dev).

It's like Webflow for AWS.

We're trying to find out what are some common backend scenarios that are
people implementing again and again so we implement the right features.

